# Webspace Bedenken?



## blackagent (5. Mai 2004)

*Webaspace bedenken?*

Ich bin auf der suche nach webspace, eigentlich wegfällt mir dieser hier ganz gut:
http://www.all-inkl.com/index.php?content=angebote_webpremium&partner=&domain= 

(das billigste angebot)

gibts da nen hacken? is das unternehmen seriös?

und was bedeutet das was kann ich damit nicht machen?

SSL Schutz
über SSL Proxy Nein Nein Nein 
Cron Jobs
zum Zeitgesteuerten Aufruf Ihrer Scripte Nein Nein Nein

weitere frage:

wiviel traffic verursachen Foren?


----------



## warlordmt (5. Mai 2004)

hi,

die haben keine schlechten preise. aber wenn du ein schnäppchen willst, dann schau mal hier: http://www.webspace-verkauf.de

die haben ab heute ein neues angebot gestartet für die ersten 3 monate.

viel erfolg bei deiner suche!

ciaooo


----------



## blackagent (5. Mai 2004)

bist du sicher dass da alles IO ist? sowas billiges hab ich ja noch nie gesehen! ist schon ohne werbung oder?  unbegrenzt traffic komisch aber ehct klasse! woow


----------



## warlordmt (5. Mai 2004)

hi 

klar ist da alles in Ordnung. Bin dort schon sehr lange... nie Probleme gehabt, einfach Spitze, wie schon beschrieben.

Es gibt dort keinen Hacken 

ciaooo


----------



## blackagent (5. Mai 2004)

sie haben mir versichter, dass keine weiteren kosten auf mich fallen werden!


----------



## blackagent (5. Mai 2004)

ok soviel brauch isch auch net  hab ne mail bekommen aber keine FTP zugangsdaten oder so.. @solche die auch da gehostet werden, wann bekomm ich die daten ect? hab nur ne mail mit der registration bekommen..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Mai 2004)

Ein Mitarbeiter oder $chef muss ja nicht zwangsläufig um 22:30 noch online sein. Die Zugangsdaten solltest du dann wohl im Laufe des morgigen Tages bekommen.


----------



## blackagent (5. Mai 2004)

aha stimmt  kenn mich da net so aus.. naja bis jetzt hab ich ja noch net bezahlt


----------



## warlordmt (6. Mai 2004)

guten morgen,

du hast keinen fehler gemacht dich bei denen zu registieren. die sind echt spitze.

viel spaß

ciaooo


----------



## blackagent (6. Mai 2004)

da ich anfänger bin, hab ich noch ne frage :-(  die haben mir die FTP zugangsdaten geschickt, doch komm ich dahin, dass ich per FTP hochladen kann?


----------



## warlordmt (6. Mai 2004)

servus,

entweder halt mit einem ftp-programm oder über confixx

ciaooo


----------



## Tim C. (6. Mai 2004)

Freunde, wir haben eine Netiquette, die eingehalten werden will und das beinhaltet auch korrekte Groß-/Kleinschreibung


----------



## warlordmt (6. Mai 2004)

Servus,

okay! Ich werde es einhalten.

Ciaooo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von blackagent _
> *da ich anfänger bin, hab ich noch ne frage :-(  die haben mir die FTP zugangsdaten geschickt, doch komm ich dahin, dass ich per FTP hochladen kann? *


Ein HowTo sollte dir dein Provider bereitstellen. IMHO fällt sowas bereits in die Kategorie "Service / Support".


----------



## warlordmt (6. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

ehm die haben denk ich sogar ein Buch extra und ein FAQ sowieso.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem neuen Webspace


Ciaooo


----------



## shorty (6. Mai 2004)

Also ich bin schon einige Zeit bei All-Inkl angemeldet und ich muss sagen, dass ich positiv überrascht bin. Server ständig Online, gibt ab und zu mal einpaar Korrekturen, bei denen der Server dann mal Offline ist, aber darüber sehe ich hinweg. Der Support ist spitzenmäßig. Dir wird innerhalb weniger Minuten geholfen (per eMail). Telefonisch habe ich es noch probiert. Ich find, dass man an den Preisen auch nichts auszusetzen hat. Also im Großen und Ganzen sehr guter Webspaceanbieter. BTW: Habe das WebPrivate L Paket zu 4,95€ pro Monat.

Mfg Shorty


----------

